# Baby chandelier i made



## 518 Swangin (Jul 30, 2007)

heres some pics mounted in my deville

26 LEDs and about 60 crystals later....:biggrin: 



















it was too bright, had to put on a switch with a cutout.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I like this one even better than the last one you made.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Thats bad ass


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 25 2008, 06:25 PM~10254066
> *Thats bad ass
> *


x2.how much? :biggrin:


----------



## 518 Swangin (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Mar 25 2008, 06:52 PM~10253815
> *I like this one even better than the last one you made.
> *



yeah i took it to another level with this one


----------



## 518 Swangin (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 25 2008, 07:26 PM~10254074
> *x2.how much? :biggrin:
> *



Im gonna make a few more within the next few months, i'll figure out a price then.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 518 Swangin_@Mar 25 2008, 06:57 PM~10254349
> *Im gonna make a few more within the next few months, i'll figure out a price then.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

looks like the one I made for my deville, just better. what did you use for the metal to hold the crystals?


----------



## 518 Swangin (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Mar 26 2008, 10:38 AM~10258782
> *looks like the one I made for my deville, just better.  what did you use for the metal to hold the crystals?
> *



i just tied them up with heavy fishing line, the first one i made i used thick wire and it rattled real bad, so i figured this is the easiest way.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 518 Swangin_@Mar 26 2008, 02:16 PM~10261004
> *i just tied them up with heavy fishing line, the first one i made i used thick wire and it rattled real bad, so i figured this is the easiest way.
> *


Okay, I built brackets out of mirror plexi and used eye bolts.


----------



## 518 Swangin (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Mar 31 2008, 02:23 PM~10298412
> *Okay, I built brackets out of mirror plexi and used eye bolts.
> *


yeah i remember seeing the pics of that one. just out of curiosity, how did you mount it to your roof?


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 518 Swangin_@Mar 31 2008, 08:27 PM~10302071
> *yeah i remember seeing the pics of that one. just out of curiosity, how did you mount it to your roof?
> *


3 long screws into the beams that run across the top. I want to buy one of the ones Max Upholstery sells, but he hasn't gotten back to me after 2 months...


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Looks great man! Real classy, could be factory :0


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Apr 1 2008, 01:02 PM~10307736
> *Looks great man! Real classy, could be factory :0
> *


x2, I want one :biggrin:


----------



## 518 Swangin (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Mar 31 2008, 09:47 PM~10302356
> *3 long screws into the beams that run across the top.  I want to buy one of the ones Max Upholstery sells, but he hasn't gotten back to me after 2 months...
> *



mounting it was the hardest part, i put connectors on it and threaded it onto the main support, connected then pulled the wires in, its sturdy and looks clean, i cant think of any other ways to mount it that still makes it look clean.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 518 Swangin_@Mar 25 2008, 06:21 PM~10253554
> *heres some pics mounted in my deville
> 
> 26 LEDs and about 60 crystals later....:biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 76monte1 (May 15, 2008)

i want one :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

LOOKS GOOD BRO...


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Sign me up for one when you make some more!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i want one for my 4 door fleetwood.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Looks good Homie but How the fuck does that say up when you hit switches :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 518 Swangin (Jul 30, 2007)

i couldnt answer that, im not on switches  once in a _while_ the crystals do fall off over potholes but other than that it holds up very well. :cheesy:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 518 Swangin_@Sep 4 2008, 09:15 AM~11516007
> *i couldnt answer that, im not on switches    once in a while the crystals do fall off over potholes but other than that it holds up very well.  :cheesy:
> *


Looks good homie


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

u shouldve added a dim switch


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 518 Swangin_@Mar 25 2008, 06:21 PM~10253554
> *heres some pics mounted in my deville
> 
> 26 LEDs and about 60 crystals later....:biggrin:
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 518 Swangin_@Sep 4 2008, 11:15 AM~11516007
> *i couldnt answer that, im not on switches    once in a while the crystals do fall off over potholes but other than that it holds up very well.  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Tight for the old school look. :thumbsup:


----------



## 518 Swangin (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 850-King+Sep 5 2008, 12:34 AM~11523410-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

